# Want to do Convicts buttt......



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

I would like to have some other fish in the aquarium just to keep things interesting. I know it's probably not a good idea as my tank is only a 20 Long. But look at this...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_20g.php

There is a cookie cutter setup on that page for a 20 long that contains 2 convicts and 5 serpae tetra. This is exactly what I want. If it's listed on this site I'm sure it's possible so how can I do it?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Seprae Tetras are my favorite 'dither' for small Cichlids...

They are great to keep with Dwarf Cichlids for life, but my regular SA/CA Cichlids such as Convicts, Dempseys, etc enjoy chasing & eating them by the time they are 3".

Oscars are well known to "eat anything that fits in their mouth"... but Convicts are likely to kill a fish it can't swallow and nibble on it for a while...

I would expect 2 young Cons and some Sepraes to work very well for a short time... but as the Cons grow up they are going to kill the Tetras...

Tetras are also eager fry eaters. So if you get a spawning pair of Cons they will understand the threat and kill the Tetras sooner rather than later...


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd really like some dither fish in the mid to upper levels of the aquarium it's the only thing holding me back from buying convicts right now. I was thinking serpae tetra, rummy nose, or red eyes. Is there any way I can make this work? I've seen serpae tetras with convicts before. The cons kept them at bay but didn't really try to kill them.

Here's a video of cons with serpae tetra in a 20 Long....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy8f7FxF ... re=related


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Cool clip... do you know the person who owns the tank? I would want to ask them a few questions before I used their video as evidence that such a set up will work long term.

The Cons in the video were obviously "mature" but they are not "full grown". So as they grow so will their desired territory... which means less room for tankmates...

I would also expect a breeding pair of Cons that size to start taking out Tetras pretty soon. It is possible that although we did not see an 'attack' in the video, the school of Tetras may be shrinking...

I would also have to wonder how long the fish have been together. A lot of people take & post pictures of new set ups... giving viewers the impression the set up was a success... when in reality it's to new to know if it will work or not...

Now at the same time I cannot say "it will not work". But in my vast experinece with keeping Tetras with Cichlids... the Cichlids kill the tetras...

Have you considered the same set up but using Dwarf Cichlids (such as Apistos, Rams, Rainbows, Shellies, etc)?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I kept gold barbs in a 20 long with a breeding pair of convicts, the male at the time was only 2.5 inches and the female was about 1.75 inches. Despite the gold barbs being faster, bigger, thicker, and fiestier than seprae tetras ... they were decimated once the convicts laid their eggs.

Thus personally I wouldn't try a pair in a 20 long with a pair and dithers, of at least with convicts.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

If you want a great tetra for your tank try buenos aires tetras. I have them in 29g tanks with Firemouths and have great success. They school in groups of 5 almost constantly too.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes I've considered the dwarf varities but around here I can't seem to find any but convicts and firemouths are available. I think firemouths would be cool but I've been told my tank is not big enough for a breeding pair.

I don't know the guy who put up that video but I'll send him a message and I've also been thinking (even though I don't like the fact that they're from Asia) giant danios or zebra danios? What do you guys think?

Check out this video too, another 20 gallon tank with dithers in it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9ggYrBK ... re=related


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

You can keep dithers with Convicts! Even convict pairs just like jbacker said Zebra Danios work wonders! :thumb:


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

You've done this with mature breeding convicts? For real?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

no one wil be able to answer you 100% if it is going to work or not, it all depends on your convicts, *** seen set-ups like this work for years, and *** seen set-ups like this work for a couple days, it really all depends on your convicts. now im not saying it is advisable to keep the dithers with the convicts, but it is possible, but im still stuck on the fact that isnt a pair of cichlids enough for that tank? is there a particular reason why you want dithers in there, IMO dithers are a waste of space, probably just my opinion though.

about the firemouths and not having enough space, firemouths and convicts get exactly the same size, and *** seen more large convicts then firemouths, IMO both are to large for the 20L, but it is workable.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback gage I really agree. :thumb:

I want dithers in there because the convicts will show more natural behavior i.e. defending their territory and because I think a tank with a lot of life to it and variety is funner to watch, but that's just me. I was also thinking that maybe if I bought them as juveniles and they grew up with the dithers they may not mind them so much.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Just so you know, you seem to be looking for target fish, not dithers. Dithers are schooling fish that bring out shy fish ... target fish are other fish used to illict aggression so one fish (usually the male, but not always) of the pair doesn't pound other (usually the female) into fish sticks.

I would think a 20, even a long, would be too small for a target fish plus the convict pair. Even with just the pair, keep a divider handy especially after removing the fry.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok so I think I'm just gonna buy a juvy convict pair that looks docile. Leave my 2 cory cats in there. See where it takes me. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Ok so I think I'm just gonna buy a juvy convict pair that looks docile. Leave my 2 cory cats in there. See where it takes me. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


The Convict pair will kill your cory's in an instant! Remove the cory's!



> You've done this with mature breeding convicts? For real?


Yes, I have. I have 4 Z. Danios with my juvie Con pair right now! And every now and then I have to add more Z.Danio's but for the most part they work! However, I haven't kept Z.Danios with Convicts any larger than 2-2.5 in. I agree with Gage that it just depends on the cichlid! Each one has a different personality. Z.Danios IMO have a higher chance of survival than any other fish. That said I do agree that using target fish with cichlids is usually a waste of money and fish unless you have Firemouths, Sajica, or Rainbows then I would advise keeping Swordtails, Platies, or Mollies. Target fish can help and can make things look great but most of the time it's unecessary! I usually try some target fish and see how well they work. If they work and really do their job than I keep it up with that tank if they just end up dead and don't live very long then I stop!


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree with CL on the corys....*** had two killed by a breeding pair of cons. I switched to rafael cats and they work great. I had zebra danios and tiger barbs for target fish. the tiger barbs lasted the longest....several months. Im partial to tiger barbs anyhow and I think they look cool plus they were my first fish way back in junior high.....many moons ago.... 8)


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

jbacker7 said:


> Check out this video too, another 20 gallon tank with dithers in it...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9ggYrBK ... re=related


In this second video you posted the male Convict is harrassing every fish in the tank throughout the entire video. Let that go on 24/7 and the fish that he doesn't kill will start to deteriorate due to stress...

*looks at my own signature below*

good luck...


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p57NumJW ... re=related


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Granted there are fry in that tank with them, but you get the general idea


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

I think what I shall do is make a convict tank...I just got some sand today . Any aquascaping ideas? Things I should know?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Wash the sand thoroughly... the finer particles can stay suspended in the water column and get sucked into your filters and wear out your impellors. Keep filter intakes at least a few inches above the top of the substrate... take into account the fish will move the sand around a lot too...

They will appreciate a cave or twoâ€¦ just about anything hollow with a hole in it will workâ€¦

If you want to keep fry alive use a prefilter on your intakes when the fry are free swimmingâ€¦ They sell sponge material prefilters or you can use a nylon stocking (or similar) and a rubber band.


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Sand is awesome and very cheap too...5 bucks a bag for pool filter sand at HD. Get 2 ceramic flower pots (dollar each at the HD too) and before you know it, you will have convict fry!

25% weekly water changes and raising the temp to 80 along with some frozen blood worms should expedite the process.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yea I washed that sand til the water was clear even while I was swirling the sand. It took a while but its good. I don't like the flower pot idea much but I was thinking like a central island piece of driftwood angled up. Or maybe a pile of rocks as the center piece with a cave in it? Would those ideas work?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

The fish want some stuff to swim around under and through... they could care less if it is driftwood, rocks, terra cotta pots, dishes, old furniture or a bicycle... as long as it's clean 

Choose decor that makes you happy  The more of it you have the more the fish will like it...


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone have any pics of good convict setups? I'm lookin for ideas.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Just an update...took out the river rock bottom...put in sand...some piles of black rock. I'll post pictures as soon as I find that dang camera but I really need aquascaping suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Pics will help. Till then not much we can do to help.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's a picture of my tank as it sits now. Suggestions please!


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

stuckinthemiddle said:


> Sand is awesome and very cheap too...5 bucks a bag for pool filter sand at HD. Get 2 ceramic flower pots (dollar each at the HD too) and before you know it, you will have convict fry!
> 
> 25% weekly water changes and raising the temp to 80 along with some frozen blood worms should expedite the process.


Expedite the process?

They already breed like roaches and rabbits! :lol:

What's the old saying? "you'll be lucky to get them home without them breeding in the bag".


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Haha, very true!

Maybe a cave of some sort or drift wood. Sometimes, the the male or female becomes aggressive toward the other mate after the eggs are layed. Some more hiding spots might be good in case this happens. And maybe another large flat rock big enough for them to lay the eggs on.

You plan on keeping all of the fry?...cause there will be fry...and lots of them...


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know quite what I'm going to do with the fry. I have no place to put them. What do you guys think of the plants. I'm really bad with arranging stuff like that so what can I do with plants in my aquarium to make it look more natural?


----------



## Malikal (Jan 6, 2008)

since you mentioned you don't like the flower pot idea, one way i'm thinking of to help hide that i am using a flower pot is using aquarium silicon and gluing some substrate on to them to hide the orange clay, could also do the same on the inside to make it appear more natural.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yea I was thinking about doing just that. But I still have no clue how to set up my plants and what to do with all the fy! Can someone help me out with these 2 problems? Thanks.


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

How ever you set up your plants, there is a good chance your cons will re-arrange them, at least thats what they did in my tank.

About the fry....some of them wont survive and some of them will be killed when the parents spawn again (the 2nd time), but you will probably have some that still survive. Is there a LFS that you can give them back to for partial credit or at least for free? Most lfs accept freebies, but Its up to you if you wanna go that route. I use mine as feeders, but you still got some time to think about it. Have you gotten your pair yet or is the tank still cycling?


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

It's cycled and fine and everything. It's home to 2 cory cats right now that I don't want to give away, I still have to find what to do with them. I live in a small town of about 800 so next time I make the trip to the bigger city around here about 30 miles away I'll probably get the cons but I still don't know what to do for sure with the cories. And what do you mean re-arrange them?


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Cons, as with most central american cichlids, will dig pits in the sand causing the plastic plants to become uprooted. When mine were spawning, I would come home everyday to find some of the fake plants floating. I would put them back and it would last until the next day. *** found that they dig the most when they are spawning and especially after the eggs have hatched and they are moving the wigglers from pit to pit. I have a female con now that digs until she gets to the glass bottom. Your corys might survive with a spawning pair, but mine didnt. But every tank is different and every fish is different.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm probably gonna try the cories and give them little caves to hide in where the cons can't get them. But do you guys think I need to get more plants?


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes? No?


----------

